# Pack Rat



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

He ran under some scrap plumbing pipe out by my shed.
12mm lead to the head did the Job. Great way to start the day!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

shot sir


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

congratulations sir, wonderful shot! the little bugger deserved it, will you be having it in your soup today?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

newconvert said:


> congratulations sir, wonderful shot! the little bugger deserved it, will you be having it in your soup today?


 Naa, I just skin um and eat um on the spot.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> congratulations sir, wonderful shot! the little bugger deserved it, will you be having it in your soup today?


 Naa, I just skin um and eat um on the spot.








[/quote]you are quite the gourmet.............. i salute you!


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Well there's rat cake ... rat sorbet... rat pudding... or strawberry tart.
Strawberry tart?!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Great job, Rockslinger...warm up the barbie!!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shot! He looks a little surprised, huh?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done! (That's a comment on your shooting ... not cooking instructions ....)

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good! Another rat barsteward bites the dust.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

**** you are racking up them packrats! I have attempted to take one with my SS, but to no avail. I have killed a few this summer with my 22 and aguila subsonic ammo though. However, takes little to no skill compared to a SS. You are obviously doing something right! IMHO you should get it mounted.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice kill. Nice slingshot setup. Thumbs up!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can bake it, fry it, broil it,grill it , saute it, roast it,curer it, pickle it bread it,season it, freeze it.............


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Thanks Guys. (mrpaint )It was only a few feet away, not that great of a shot._
_ Treefork... thanks for the prep info Bubba..







_


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

shot mate.


----------

